# Water wisteria question



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

I was wondering why my water wisteria instead of growing upwards is actually just spreading across the gravel? Just wondering. When I see it at others places its growing up towards the light.







I j originally started with bunch of about 5 stems that was tall and trimmed it to make about 40 single stems and this is how it's growing about a month later. I'm not complaining I think it's looking good Just wondered why its spreading more than growing up. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

its because of your lighting I think


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

It probably will start to get taller, it may just be putting down roots right now and filling out some. 
It looks real good growing low like that.:smile:


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

i wish mine did that. That's awesome


----------



## cjskier (Nov 21, 2013)

Lots of light? No need for a plant to streatch for light verticaly if its getting plenty already!


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol ok thanks. I'm not sure how much light I have as far as people saying watts per gallon but apparently it's enough

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## dvscar (Oct 16, 2013)

That is actually pretty cool!!


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## boosted16v (Feb 2, 2014)

I would prefer that...maybe you have a wierd strain...may want to grow some in another tank, if it still does it..you may be able to sell it


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never seen it grow like that either. My only guess would be that you have more than enough light for it. Many plants stay short when they get plenty of light, but get leggy under less than optimal lighting.

I agree that if you can reproduce the growth pattern in different conditions, you definitely will be able to sell off some.


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

I will try. I've got a 20 gallon platy tank with fake plants in it right now. I'll have to do some trimming and plant some in there and see how it does. The light that's on my 55 growing the wisteria is a beamswork 48" double power led 3300

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

Keep us updated. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

Will do. I did a little trimming in my 55 and now have some in my 20 high . I'm not going to use co2. Ill have to mess around with dosing ferts. I think ill have low-medium light. I'm not a pro by any means. I just enjoy fish and trying to grow plants. Any other suggestions are welcome. 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

Alright so 4 days ago I put trimmings in and it looked like this







the next day I took the rest of the fake plants out and added more trimmings and today on valentines day this is what it looks like.







I can see the stems bending down and creeping along the bottom and within just 4 days you can see quite a bit of growth. This tank has no co2 at all and just put in just a small small dosage of my ferts I use. It seems to be taking off very good.

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm using just plain gravel I have 4 platy in here. Just added a few stems of hornwort floating and small pieces of water sprite floating. Ill update pic in a few days

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

Main tank getting bushier too.









Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow! That was some serious nice growth  . now I really want some wisteria.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah it grows really fast. And just crawling along the tank. I'm having to trim nearly every 3 days in my 55

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

I left my house about 5 hours ago and I kid you not. Its grown an inch at least in that time

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## rowsley (Feb 7, 2014)

Last night I decided to setup a 10 gallon dirted tank. I used an organic potting mix and capped it with pool filter sand. The tank has no filter, heater, or anything for that matter. The tank sits in front of a window, and will get natural sunlight. This is just an experiment that I've been wanting to try. The water was clear last night. This morning it has the tannins in it.







just using my water wisteria trimmings for now.

Sent from my SCH-S960L using Tapatalk


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow !!! I wish my Wisteria grew that fast. Mine is no where near that fast growing. You must have much higher light than I do. I'm high-low to low-medium.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

Mine grows so well You can tell how light gets into the tank at what level. It grows as a brown stalk with dark green leaves like an immersed state. as it gets to the 3/4 point of the tank where the light is like 100 par all of a sudden it just shoots out the wisteria we are use to seeing like that.

So I am guessing you have great lighting.


----------



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I know it's been a while since you posted this but the same thing happened to me and it was that roots grew mid way up thee plants and attached to the ground..I cut the roots and they stood straight up.


----------

